# New Marty Friedman Ibanez Sig ???



## Apophis (Feb 10, 2008)

Check this out


----------



## playstopause (Feb 10, 2008)

Gee, you're on a DCGL run!


----------



## nikt (Feb 10, 2008)

not new. it's 2007 model


----------



## the.godfather (Feb 10, 2008)

That one has been out in Japan for a year or two now I believe. But in terms of a US release, yes, I suppose it is. 

I really like it actually. Everything apart from the stars anyway. But a single hum SZ =


----------



## Apophis (Feb 10, 2008)

nikt said:


> not new. it's 2007 model


]

I see
all Marty's sigs from Ibanez had 2 pickups


----------



## Chris (Feb 10, 2008)

Heh, before I saw the headstock, I thought that was a Schecter.


----------



## nikt (Feb 10, 2008)

no. only the blue one MTM1 had 2 pickups. this is MTM2 model


----------



## Apophis (Feb 10, 2008)

I see, thanks


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 10, 2008)

Chris said:


> Heh, before I saw the headstock, I thought that was a Schecter.


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Feb 10, 2008)

meh, kinda lame IMO


----------



## Shawn (Feb 10, 2008)

I kinda like it.  It does look like a Schecter though.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 10, 2008)

Yeah, headstock the most


----------



## Trespass (Feb 10, 2008)

Why is there only 22 frets if he's not even going to take advantage of the harmonic node where the 24th usually goes?

I mean, in modern day guitaring, unless he particularily likes the feel of 22 frets (most likely in this case) the only reason to have 22 frets is the neck pup sounds jamazing.


----------



## mrp5150 (Feb 10, 2008)

Just like Marty himself, that guitar looks a little fruity.


----------



## skinhead (Feb 10, 2008)

Killswitch and no volume? Nice 

But forgot about crunchy sounds


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 10, 2008)

Chris said:


> Heh, before I saw the headstock, I thought that was a Schecter.



Made in the same factory!


----------



## telecaster90 (Feb 10, 2008)

Interesting concept in not having the volume control and a killswitch 

That said, I'd rather take a Kelly than that


----------



## Variant (Feb 10, 2008)

The stars are


----------



## Justin Bailey (Feb 10, 2008)

Megadeth7684 said:


> Just like Marty himself, that guitar looks a little fruity.




I always wanted to learn japanese... but yeah for the past few years his taste in guitars and even clothings has been... flamboyant?


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 10, 2008)

If it had no stars and a maple board, it'd be a winner for sure.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 11, 2008)

those stars are not the best idea


----------



## mrp5150 (Feb 11, 2008)

Justin Bailey said:


> I always wanted to learn japanese... but yeah for the past few years his taste in guitars and even clothings has been... flamboyant?



I remember Mustaine talking about the time right before he left Megadeth. Said he wore kimonos around and was just acting completely ridiculous all the time.


----------



## Michael (Feb 11, 2008)

I think it's kinda cool. I like it more than that other blue one.


----------



## FortePenance (Feb 11, 2008)

Meh. I've tried one and it's meh really. It's nothing spectacular IMO but i've never really had a particular liking of the SZs.


----------



## JBroll (Feb 11, 2008)

I can't take anything you say seriously while you have that avatar that makes me want to beat every pasty white guy I see on TV with a baseball bat for making stupid faces. Fuck.

Marty should just start playing Daisy Rock, not like he'll be any less metal and he can finally have all the fruity shiny stuff he wants...

Jeff


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 11, 2008)

the.godfather said:


> That one has been out in Japan for a year or two now I believe. But in terms of a US release, yes, I suppose it is.
> 
> I really like it actually. Everything apart from the stars anyway. But a single hum SZ =


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 12, 2008)

JBroll said:


> I can't take anything you say seriously while you have that avatar that makes me want to beat every pasty white guy I see on TV with a baseball bat for making stupid faces. Fuck.
> 
> Marty should just start playing Daisy Rock, not like he'll be any less metal and he can finally have all the fruity shiny stuff he wants...
> 
> Jeff



*checks JBroll's avatar* 

I'd never buy it, but this guitar is pretty cool. But I like his MFM1 sig better, blue quilt, neck pup. Just kinda wish that start on the body of the guitar wasnt there, taking up that beautiful quilt. Rest is badass.


----------



## stubhead (Feb 12, 2008)

He's like a huge TV star in Japan, so I doubt he really gives a rat's ass what yankees think - his competition is Paris Hilton, not Steve Vai. What's odd is that he can be a really kickass guitarist, recorded with Jarzombek and all - he just doesn't _care._


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 12, 2008)

stubhead said:


> He's like a huge TV star in Japan, so I doubt he really gives a rat's ass what yankees think - his competition is Paris Hilton, not Steve Vai. What's odd is that he can be a really kickass guitarist, recorded with Jarzombek and all - he just doesn't _care._



Yes. Hes probably up there with the more original guitarists, like Steve vai (in talent).. yet do people bitch at Steve Vai for the wacky shit he wears, or the lame videos he makes, or being in fucking WHITESNAKE??? No. Its retarded. 

Yankees saying shit about how he dresses, and not even listening to his music, is the MAIN reason he moved to Japan in the first place. Where his fans there are real MUSIC fans, not just thinking "omg he isnt playing thrash metal anymore, and isnt wearing pure black with a tattoo of a demon raping a virgin on his back, he sucks!"


----------



## GTR0B (Feb 12, 2008)

I still prefer the Blue quilted maple top Friedman sig, that one is gorgeous. This fiddle is still nice though 



nikt said:


> no. only the blue one MTM1 had 2 pickups. this is MTM2 model





Bro, don't you mean the MFM1 and MFM2?

The MTM was the Mick Thompson model, not the Matry Friedman.

EDIT: Oh....snap. I didn't realize he was banned


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 12, 2008)

ESPlayer said:


> EDIT: Oh....snap. I didn't realize he was banned


----------



## playstopause (Feb 12, 2008)

^

What's that for?


----------



## Xaios (Feb 14, 2008)

Justin Bailey said:


> I always wanted to learn japanese... but yeah for the past few years his taste in guitars and even clothings has been... flamboyant?



Japanese pop culture seems to do that to people. Not a shot against the japanese, but their culture is not easily digested by westerners without... side-effects.


----------



## Aled Smith (Feb 14, 2008)

Personally i think it could do with a few alterations, 
24 frets, no stars, an extra string then we're talkin, but i dont think its as cool as say the kelly or the blue sz he used to use


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 14, 2008)

ESPlayer said:


> EDIT: Oh....snap. I didn't realize he was banned



Wut?


----------



## GTR0B (Feb 14, 2008)

Sebastian said:


>





ZeroSignal said:


> Wut?



Huh? 

I'm not seeing things am I? nikt IS banned isn't he?

I added the EDIT because my question was directed at him, but I didn't see that he was banned.

Sorry if I've caused any confusion


----------

